# Digit December Special Edition Contents Announced



## rajivnedungadi (Oct 19, 2006)

Hi

THe December Special Edition Contents have been Announced. Its 4 CDs and a DVD.

I dont understand the reason why they are giving 20 Fast Track issues and 12 issues of DIgit in PDF in a separate CD. They could have added teh same in on a DVD. I dont think it will take more than 350 MB for it.

Click on the below link to see the details

*www.thinkdigit.com/megaissue.html

Thanks

Rajiv Nedungadi


----------



## vinyas (Oct 19, 2006)

hope they Review C2D motherboards


----------



## Sourabh (Oct 19, 2006)

Digit must have been extra careful this time considering the nightmares from last december. Last year the subscribers were annoyed to pay the extra amount to get the movie DVD. This time I can only hope that news-stand buyers are not at the recieving end. My only concern is the pricing - if it is anything more than 200, I would think twice before buying it. Mainly because the cd/dvd dont mean much.

Offtopic: Has digit got their email list jumbled up? Why are subscribers/readers getting emails regarding advertising options?


----------



## rajivnedungadi (Oct 19, 2006)

Sourabh said:
			
		

> Offtopic: Has digit got their email list jumbled up? Why are subscribers/readers getting emails regarding advertising options?



Just trying their luck I think


----------



## Anindya (Oct 19, 2006)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## blueshift (Oct 20, 2006)

why they stopped giving free mp3s?


----------



## freshseasons (Oct 20, 2006)

rajivnedungadi said:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> THe December Special Edition Contents have been Announced. Its 4 CDs and a DVD.
> 
> ...


   Hmmm this makes them quote more Cd's given than ever.Thays why!


----------



## drvarunmehta (Oct 20, 2006)

What a waste. Why would we need 4 CD's and a DVD filled with software that's available on the net? I'd prefer to get 1 movie DVD rather than 5 discs filled with software I don't need.


----------



## Chirag (Oct 20, 2006)

^^
Agreed. Many of us has bband so why would we need softies that we can easily download. U could have given some movie or freeware games or game demos.
Game demos now r mostly of 1 gb+ so it would be gr8 for dialup users and also for bband users coz it will save their 10hrs (talking abt ppl with 256 kbps). 4 CD's full of softwares and then a DVD and that also with softwares and stuff. Waste..........


----------



## blackpearl (Oct 20, 2006)

drvarunmehta said:
			
		

> What a waste. Why would we need 4 CD's and a DVD filled with software that's available on the net? I'd prefer to get 1 movie DVD rather than 5 discs filled with software I don't need.



Yes. All redundant stuff. How does that make it a "special issue"? It should have contained a full paid game (not any from the "madness" series, by the way) or a full commercial movie. Only then it could have been called a "special issue". Now its just an over-priced normal issue.


----------



## ruthless (Oct 20, 2006)

I had enough of madness cds


----------



## drvarunmehta (Oct 20, 2006)

Those games are so old they couldn't stress a RivaTNT2.


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Oct 20, 2006)

I agree with drvarunmehta,chirag and blackpearl.


----------



## Pathik (Oct 20, 2006)

yea.... and u should also give a dvd full of linux distros....... give 3 dvds rather than 4cds n 1dvd


----------



## soham (Oct 20, 2006)

blackpearl said:
			
		

> Yes. All redundant stuff. How does that make it a "special issue"? It should have contained a full paid game (not any from the "madness" series, by the way) or a full commercial movie. Only then it could have been called a "special issue". Now its just an over-priced normal issue.



I agree with you. Digit is going backward in time by providing 4CDs and i was expecting a dual layer DVD. No Movie DVD- A BIG MINUS POINT. I dont see any point in filling a cd with old issues of Digit. The contents of the regular issues are much better. Atleast there are more informative things. If you are a regular reader of Digit you will find that the December issue is a mixture of stuff from the past 11 issues. Plus ADs rule the roosts in these special issues (more than half the pages are ad filled). SO i wont buy the special issue.


----------



## vinyas (Oct 20, 2006)

i would Prefer 1 Movie on Dual Layer Disc.... any blockbuster ... that be Nice New Year gift


----------



## clmlbx (Oct 20, 2006)

special issue  ???????

DVD FULL OF MOVIES 

OR

LINUX DISTRO'S

OR

FULL  GAMES 

WOULD BE A SPECIAL ISSUE


----------



## MysticHalo (Oct 21, 2006)

artciles dont look good, anyways, who cares, havent bought digit since april 
fast track on google? Now that is ripped


----------



## satyamy (Oct 21, 2006)

@Rajiv
Thanks a lot for Info
By the way i dont have DVD Rom, so i can only read all the issues in PDF version if it is in CD
Anyone know the cost of it.......?
I'll buy it from my bookshop


----------



## Aries (Oct 21, 2006)

satyamy said:
			
		

> Anyone know the cost of it.......?



Its going to be Rs.200/- as always for the issue I think but Its not worth more than Rs.150/-

Aries


----------



## sabret00the (Oct 21, 2006)

hmm


----------



## hsnayvid (Oct 21, 2006)

broke the news so early????
then there must be some surprises in the end!!!


----------



## Aries (Oct 21, 2006)

not worth more than Rs.150/-


----------



## sanddy (Oct 22, 2006)

i suppose Aries is correct not more than RS 150


----------



## kumarmohit (Oct 22, 2006)

drvarunmehta said:
			
		

> What a waste. Why would we need 4 CD's and a DVD filled with software that's available on the net? I'd prefer to get 1 movie DVD rather than 5 discs filled with software I don't need.



If they are giving a dedicated CD at least they should have included all previous issues of digit instead of just for the past 12 months and why do I get the strange feeling that Fast Track to Google is sponsored by well you know who...


----------



## redhat (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: Digit December 2006 Mega Issue*

Is this ur reques or u know all this is comming?
cause if all this is comming Iw onder wat d price for d issue will be?


----------



## JGuru (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: Digit December 2006 Mega Issue*

@Redhat, @imzeeshan is right!! That's  the contents of Digit mag (December Special issue).
 Don't believe me? Check out this link : *www.thinkdigit.com/megaissue.html
 Price is 200/- Rs.


----------



## Chirag (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: Digit December 2006 Mega Issue*

Aaaaaah. Special Issue????? I want a Movie.......


----------



## rajivnedungadi (Oct 23, 2006)

Expecting Fedora on the December DVD or an extra DVD
Fedora 6 release is delayed to 24th Oct 2006


----------



## deepak.krishnan (Oct 23, 2006)

well I had hoped to get something better such as atleast one full version software of a full version game. There is nothing much to tell. It is almost as usual.


----------



## techno_funky (Oct 23, 2006)

_Threads Merged_


----------



## FatBeing (Oct 24, 2006)

Just to clarify...this is just a preview for advertisers. Be not so quick to judge the quality of the final product.

@kumarmohit: "You know who" may sponsor the paper; nobody sponsors our content.


----------



## hsnayvid (Oct 25, 2006)

FatBeing said:
			
		

> Just to clarify...this is just a preview for advertisers. Be not so quick to judge the quality of the final product.
> 
> @kumarmohit: "You know who" may sponsor the paper; nobody sponsors our content.



see i told you.
surprises are still there !!!
or atleast we can hope so!


----------



## Rollercoaster (Oct 25, 2006)

i seriously think that there should be a FC6 dvd

and a lot of video hardware/software reviews...
i donno y such reviews r not there.. even the revewers would get serious limelight time.


----------



## SE><IE (Oct 25, 2006)

What about free 6600GTs :roll:
or will everyone be stashed in th room with the false promise of free donuts. 

I will end up buying this issue too but I feel I haven't yet seen even the trailers in august issue.


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Oct 25, 2006)

I also seriously think there should be FC6 DVD.
Please linux fans , support this request.


----------



## sysfilez (Oct 27, 2006)

i generally look for the contents in de magazine. not the cds and dvds coz i have all the stuff digit cd/dvd brings out. if the content is good i will buy it.


----------



## samrulez (Oct 27, 2006)

Hmmm.......the issue looks good, really looking forward to this issue!


----------



## Nihal (Nov 16, 2007)

soham said:
			
		

> I agree with you. Digit is going backward in time by providing 4CDs and i was expecting a dual layer DVD. No Movie DVD- A BIG MINUS POINT. I dont see any point in filling a cd with old issues of Digit. The contents of the regular issues are much better. Atleast there are more informative things. If you are a regular reader of Digit you will find that the December issue is a mixture of stuff from the past 11 issues. Plus ADs rule the roosts in these special issues (more than half the pages are ad filled). SO i wont buy the special issue.


didn't they say 5 DVD's in nov issue?
i may be wrong, though. I will buy it anyway



			
				imzeeshan said:
			
		

> CD1: Exclusively on 12 vintage copies of Digit and the entire collection of Fast Tracks, which will serve as a valuable archive for Digit Readers.
> CD2: Exclusively on Digital Entertainment which will include Software, Movie Trailers, Video Clips etc.
> CD3: Exclusively on Digital Tools like various Desktop Tools, Security Tools, Internet tools, Shareware Tools, Freeware Tools, etc.
> CD4: Exclusively on Digital Business and Passion including White Papers, Software Tools etc.
> ...


what? F.T. to google? they already gave TWO google fast tracks to google and to google advanced. i was expecting F.T. to programming (Visual Basic/C++/C# ...) anyway, ill still buy it.


----------



## rajivnedungadi (Nov 16, 2007)

Nihal said:
			
		

> didn't they say 5 DVD's in nov issue?
> i may be wrong, though. I will buy it anyway
> 
> 
> what? F.T. to google? they already gave TWO google fast tracks to google and to google advanced. i was expecting F.T. to programming (Visual Basic/C++/C# ...) anyway, ill still buy it.



You have pulled up the December 06 Highlights

The correct thread is here:

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=72151


----------

